# Naruto vs Aang



## Wan (Oct 10, 2013)

To commemorate Naruto becoming JesusNardo, it's time for a rematch with a character who was the JesusDalai Lama to his his world from the start.

Conditions:

Speed equal
Kyoshi's island moving feat, and every other feat by past Avatars, are considered to apply to Aang in the Avatar State, so no debating that point.
Both start in base.
Battle takes place at the Wulong Forest where Aang and Ozai fought, they are placed atop of pillars 200 meters away from each other.
Both have knowledge of the others's nature and abilities

FIGHT!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 10, 2013)

aang gets raped.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2013)

lolnardo still wins even starting in base and speed equal. RM or BM only takes a second to activate while avatar state requires Aang to meditate for a bit.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 10, 2013)

I feel like Aang can't tank a Narublast ... but that's just me.


----------



## Wan (Oct 10, 2013)

Bogard said:


> lolnardo still wins even starting in base and speed equal. RM or BM only takes a second to activate while avatar state requires Aang to meditate for a bit.



The Avatar State does not require meditation, it takes only a second to activate as well.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 10, 2013)

Not like that would matter.
The best calc I saw for Aang or any Avatar was in the megaton-gigaton range.
Naruto is in the teraton range now, with maybe the potential his power reaching petatons of TNT yield.

He flat-out stomps Aang here.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2013)

Oman said:


> The Avatar State does not require meditation, it takes only a second to activate as well.



Huh, I misread your OP a little. I thought it said this was the Aang around  the time he fought Ozai. Which around that time, needed to meditate to get into avatar state in the crystal place.


----------



## Red Angel (Oct 10, 2013)

Aang gets curbstomped


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 10, 2013)

Bogard said:


> Huh, I misread your OP a little. I thought it said this was the Aang around  the time he fought Ozai. Which around that time, needed to meditate to get into avatar state in the crystal place.


Hardly matters.

Leaveb4 VioletHero


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 10, 2013)

Assuming Aang starts in Avatar State.
Base Naruto loses.
Kn0 loses.
Kn1 loses.
Kn4 probably loses.
Kn6 nukes.
Sm Rasenshuriken-s
Kn8 nukes.
RM Rasenshuriken-s
BM nukes.
BSM nukes.
Anymore questions?
No?
/Thread.


----------



## Source (Oct 10, 2013)

Even BM Naruto has small country level firepower.

Who knows what BSM is capable of. The fact that he+Sasukeh are posing any difficulty to current Obito means Aang gets ripped apart in the fraction of a second. Likely even more so in the coming chapters.


----------



## Roman (Oct 10, 2013)

^ That feat is included among Aang's feats for this match up along with the island splitting by Kyoshi. Naruto has yet to display that kind of power. With speed being equal, Naruto would have a lot more strength in his hand to hand attacks but with him being a close range fighter, actually reaching Aang during his avatar state when in the four  would be rather difficult. Given that Aang literally has the ability to shift the earth beneath him to change the landscape, creating volcanoes and bending the lava within them is possible. I'd put my money on Aang for this one.


----------



## Wan (Oct 10, 2013)

Bogard said:


> Huh, I misread your OP a little. I thought it said this was the Aang around  the time he fought Ozai. Which around that time, needed to meditate to get into avatar state in the crystal place.



Even back then, immediately after the battle with Ozai Aang activated Avatar State to pull in the ocean and put out fires without need for prolonged meditation.  This isn't adult Aang, btw; this is Aang as of the comics, about a year after the end of the show.  And in the comics Aang was able to slip into the Avatar State pretty quickly.



willyvereb said:


> Not like that would matter.
> The best calc I saw for Aang or any Avatar was in the megaton-gigaton range.
> Naruto is in the teraton range now, with maybe the potential his power reaching petatons of TNT yield.
> 
> He flat-out stomps Aang here.



_Teraton/petaton?_ What feat is that derived from, exactly?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure BM can blitz Aang. Damn unquantifiable hokage speed.
Anyway, terrible thread. Should've been Avatar state Aang vs Sm Naruto. Fairer that way.


----------



## Wan (Oct 10, 2013)

Heavenly Bang said:


> I'm pretty sure BM can blitz Aang. Damn unquantifiable hokage speed.
> Anyway, terrible thread. Should've been Avatar state Aang vs Sm Naruto. Fairer that way.



Read the OP, please.


----------



## Source (Oct 10, 2013)

Oman said:


> Even back then, immediately after the battle with Ozai Aang activated Avatar State to pull in the ocean and put out fires without need for prolonged meditation.  This isn't adult Aang, btw; this is Aang as of the comics, about a year after the end of the show.  And in the comics Aang was able to slip into the Avatar State pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> _Teraton/petaton?_ What feat is that derived from, exactly?



Naruto's combined BD with Bee is 2.16 teratons and he contributed to ~85% of it.

Nothing for petatons yet. BM Naruto is definitely not in the petatons. BSM? possibly.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 10, 2013)

Freedan, your just joking right?
The best Avatar feat-Kiyoshi Island- would probably be single digit Gt. Regular BB is 20Gt, Charged BB is 2.16Tt.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 10, 2013)

Oman said:


> Read the OP, please.



Sorry, my bad. But this matchup is so unequal. All Naruto toptiers can possibly solo the verse.


----------



## Wan (Oct 10, 2013)

TailedMalevolence said:


> Naruto's combined BD with Bee is 2.16 teratons and he contributed to ~85% of it.
> 
> Nothing for petatons yet. BM Naruto is definitely not in the petatons. BSM? possibly.



What chapter is that, exactly?  I'm up to date on the Naruto manga but I haven't been following calcs.



Heavenly Bang said:


> Freedan, your just joking right?
> The best Avatar feat-Kiyoshi Island- would probably be single digit Gt. Regular BB is 20Gt, Charged BB is 2.16Tt.



It's not like you can measure a movement feat with a measurement system for explosions.  In principle that at least can work for Bijuu Damas, but not earthbending.  Joules or newtons might work.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 10, 2013)

gonna give it to naruto - not only for the higher DC, but also higher durability overall that'd let him tank all but the best of Aang's hits for the most part.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 10, 2013)

> Regular BB is 20Gt



Regular BB is 20 GT now? Since when?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 10, 2013)

Normal 1-8 tails bb is 4gt. From powerscaling, bm is 5 times stronger. That's the same way the 433 gt charged bb for 1-8 tails is gotten.


----------



## Source (Oct 10, 2013)

Oman said:


> What chapter is that, exactly?  I'm up to date on the Naruto manga but I haven't been following calcs.



Can't find it right now for some reason, my phone is acting stupid. Can't remember who posted the calc either, but here is Waka's scaling of the crater: 

It's the chapter where Naruto and Bee combine their BD in an attempt to stop the Juubi before it appears.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 10, 2013)

> Normal 1-8 tails bb is 4gt. From powerscaling, bm is 5 times stronger. That's the same way the 433 gt charged bb for 1-8 tails is gotten.



That's kinda a fallacy of composition. 

Just because BM Naruto can create a BB that can match the power of the combined BB from 5 Bijus, doesn't mean that his regular BBs are 5x stronger than a regular BB from 1-8.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 10, 2013)

2.16Tt was accepted.


----------



## Source (Oct 10, 2013)

It's not the same thing.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 10, 2013)

Freedan said:


> ^ That feat is included among Aang's feats for this match up along with the island splitting by Kyoshi. Naruto has yet to display that kind of power. With speed being equal, Naruto would have a lot more strength in his hand to hand attacks but with him being a close range fighter, actually reaching Aang during his avatar state when in the four  would be rather difficult. Given that Aang literally has the ability to shift the earth beneath him to change the landscape, creating volcanoes and bending the lava within them is possible. I'd put my money on Aang for this one.





Oman said:


> Even back then, immediately after the battle with Ozai Aang activated Avatar State to pull in the ocean and put out fires without need for prolonged meditation.  This isn't adult Aang, btw; this is Aang as of the comics, about a year after the end of the show.  And in the comics Aang was able to slip into the Avatar State pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> _Teraton/petaton?_ What feat is that derived from, exactly?



Hard to believe people are actually this outdated but whatever.

Naruto is easily in the triple digit gigatons for Durability and Teratons for DC.


----------



## Source (Oct 10, 2013)

Has anyone ever actually properly quantified Kyoshi's feat?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 10, 2013)

Volcanic eruptions are usually in MT range.


----------



## kokodeshide (Oct 10, 2013)

Heavenly Bang said:


> Sorry, my bad. But this matchup is so unequal. All Naruto toptiers can possibly solo the verse.



I agree with this. Fuck, many of the high tiers could too.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 10, 2013)

Freedan said:


> ^ That feat is included among Aang's feats for this match up along with the island splitting by Kyoshi. Naruto has yet to display that kind of power.



Except, even the 2-8 tails have shown more power, BM Nardo > them




> With speed being equal, Naruto would have a lot more strength in his hand to hand attacks but with him being a close range fighter, actually reaching Aang during his avatar state when in the four  would be rather difficult.



Rasenshuriken, Tailed Beast Bomb, Continuous Tailed Beast bomb... Nardo has no problem nuking Aang into oblivion



> Given that Aang literally has the ability to shift the earth beneath him to change the landscape, creating volcanoes and bending the lava within them is possible. I'd put my money on Aang for this one.



Aang can't do anything to BM Nardo

BM Nardo can one shot Aang

you lost your money in that bet


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 10, 2013)

BM can 1/2 shot.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea. I should as well make a Naruto vs saiyan saga Goku.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 10, 2013)

You mean 23rd Budokai, right?
That's the strongest version of Goku he can beat right now.
The Narutoverse would likely never get past Raditz.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 10, 2013)

I know, Goku would stomp so hard. Same with this thread.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 10, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> You mean 23rd Budokai, right?
> That's the strongest version of Goku he can beat right now.
> The Narutoverse would likely never get past Raditz.



The fact that Raditz is bottom tier in DBZ really shows how pathetic the HST is, doesn't it?

And yet, it's still much stronger than Avatar.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 10, 2013)

Saibamen vs HST?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 10, 2013)

relativistic planet busting coming to your doorstep soon 





> The fact that Raditz is bottom tier in DBZ really shows how pathetic the HST is, doesn't it?
> 
> And yet, it's still much stronger than Avatar.


you judge patheticness based on the strength of a verse ?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 10, 2013)

this thread in summary: Lol

this thread in expanded form: Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.

Aang with a lighsaber + 20 fictional power ups vs BM naruto would have been a better thread


----------



## Source (Oct 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> relativistic planet busting coming to your doorstep soon



Juubito's attack mode won't dissapoint


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 10, 2013)

TailedMalevolence said:


> Juubito's attack mode won't dissapoint



almost everything in Naruto is disappoint.


----------



## Source (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, the power-ups have been decent recently.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 10, 2013)

still disappoint.


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 10, 2013)

Shame shame shame


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oman said:


> What chapter is that, exactly?  I'm up to date on the Naruto manga but I haven't been following calcs.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like you can measure a movement feat with a measurement system for explosions.  In principle that at least can work for Bijuu Damas, but not earthbending.  Joules or newtons might work.



1 ton TNT = 4.184*10^9J. It's a unit of energy, like calories or electronvolts, and is the one the OBD prefers for feats under high star level (above high star level we use foe, as by this point we have to resort to proposed prefixes as the official ones are all too small.)


----------



## Wan (Oct 10, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> 1 ton TNT = 4.184*10^9J. It's a unit of energy, like calories or electronvolts, and is the one the OBD prefers for feats under high star level (above high star level we use foe, as by this point we have to resort to proposed prefixes as the official ones are all too small.)



Joule is a unit of energy that is applied to a lot of things.  TNT equivalent is used to specifically measure explosions, so it's just not a good way of evaluating things like movement.  A better way of evaluating it, which does not directly convert to joules or TNT equivalent, is to measure the force.  Force = mass*acceleration, and is measured in Newtons.


----------



## TehChron (Oct 10, 2013)

If you have a problem with units of measurement, make a meta-dome thread


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 10, 2013)

TNT equivalent is a unit of measure for energy. It's like measuring distance in miles vs kilometers. If you're comparing two distances, would you rather have one in miles and the other in kilometers? No, you'd have them both in kilometers, or if you so prefer, both would be in miles. When comparing energetic feats, would you have TNT equivalent vs joules? No, you'd have them either both in TNT equivalent or both in joules.

Guess which one is easier to understand when we have such energetic feats where joules jump into the quadrillions, quintillions, sextillions, so on and so forth. Hint: It's TNT equivalent.

So maybe a better analogy would be measuring long intercontinental distances in miles vs inches.


----------



## Wan (Oct 10, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> TNT equivalent is a unit of measure for energy. It's like measuring distance in miles vs kilometers. If you're comparing two distances, would you rather have one in miles and the other in kilometers? No, you'd have them both in kilometers, or if you so prefer, both would be in miles. When comparing energetic feats, would you have TNT equivalent vs joules? No, you'd have them either both in TNT equivalent or both in joules.
> 
> Guess which one is easier to understand when we have such energetic feats where joules jump into the quadrillions, quintillions, sextillions, so on and so forth. Hint: It's TNT equivalent.
> 
> So maybe a better analogy would be measuring long intercontinental distances in miles vs inches.



Force is a different thing to measure entirely.  It's less like comparing miles to kilometers and more like comparing kilograms to liters.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 10, 2013)

Er shouldn't you guy move this topic on to another thread?...


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 10, 2013)

Oman said:


> Force is a different thing to measure entirely.  It's less like comparing miles to kilometers and more like comparing kilograms to liters.


You do realize that you're talking about a movement feat, right? Which is force exerted in a certain distance. And that work, which is measured in joules, is Newtons of force times that distance.

Or, you could do it via kinetic energy which is...measured in joules


----------



## TehChron (Oct 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> If you have a problem with units of measurement, make a meta-dome thread



Still relevant.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 11, 2013)

Listen. If the calc is done, the result will always be in joules. Hell any calc gives results in joules.
Just think of the Tons of TnT as multiplier to reduce the value. The energy in joules is assumed to be channeled in one massive explosion like that of a tnt detonation, hence the town level, city level classification.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Oman said:


> Joule is a unit of energy that is applied to a lot of things.  TNT equivalent is used to specifically measure explosions, so it's just not a good way of evaluating things like movement.  A better way of evaluating it, which does not directly convert to joules or TNT equivalent, is to measure the force.  Force = mass*acceleration, and is measured in Newtons.



No it isn't. IRL tons TNT is often the unit given for meteor impacts, earthquakes, and volcanic eruptions, for example. But the point is, tons TNT is a big number, so is useful as a unit for big energies. You can only stretch joules so far before it starts to lose meaning.


----------



## Shiorin (Oct 11, 2013)

Oman said:


> A better way of evaluating it, which does not directly convert to joules or TNT equivalent, is to measure the force.




The autism is strong in this one.


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2013)

Fine, fine, I concede on the whole measurement thing.  But...



Shiorin said:


> The autism is strong in this one.



What the fuck, man?  Are you actually insinuating I'm autistic, based on this?  I don't know what's worse, the assumption or the use of an actual disabliity as a borderline insult. I'm _not_ autistic, or even Aspergers, to be clear.  But what if I was, or someone else was?  You would be insulting someone for a disability that is not their fault for having, and they can't do anything about.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 11, 2013)

Nah, Oman does have a point with force.
On the other hand we explicitly DON'T calculate force and such because it's reliant on elements that fluctuate too much in fiction.
For example you have a star sized dude who just causally tore apart our Sun.
He's seemingly inferior to human-sized dude who blew apart the Earth with his punch.

So using "force" would not just complicate these fictional calcs but it would be downright inconsistent with the showings or their uses in fiction.
The above example was really just a light one.
There are situations when great amount of energy was exerted over an inmeasurably small distance, leading to outright ridiculous scales with force.

Also it seems like Oman has been away from OBD since long.
That's why he isn't aware how things have been going on around here.
Anyways, like others said, TNT equivalent is just a measurement of energy.
1 ton of TNT is basicall the equivalent of 1 giga-calories.
It isn't any different from using miles instead of kilometers.




Oman said:


> What the fuck, man?  Are you actually insinuating I'm autistic, based on this?  I don't know what's worse, the assumption or the use of an actual disabliity as a borderline insult. I'm _not_ autistic, or even Aspergers, to be clear.  But what if I was, or someone else was?  You would be insulting someone for a disability that is not their fault for having, and they can't do anything about.


Those people aren't aware of the context, then.

It's like jokes involving cops and blondes. We invoke a sorta flanderized images of them as a device of joke/insult/argument. It doesn't mean the person who said this truly believes that all blondes and cops are just like that. Or even think this applies to their population in general.
There's a difference.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 11, 2013)

> The autism is strong in this one


 I get your take on humor but that wasn't very cool. Call him a retard or something.


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2013)

Heavenly Bang said:


> I get your take on humor but that wasn't very cool. Call him a retard or something.



"Retard" used to be about as insensitive as inferring someone is autistic, because it was a blanket term used to describe people with severe mental disabilities.  Nowadays, probably because of its wide original meaning, it's come to mean a generally unintelligent person, though it's still pretty insensitive to say.  Autism was and is still a very specific kind of mental disability.

But I don't think he was going for the meaning of "retard".  That is more of a direct insult to someone's intelligence; "autism" comes with connotation of being oblivious or single-minded against reason.  It was still in very poor taste.



willyvereb said:


> Those people aren't aware of the context, then.
> 
> It's like jokes involving cops and blondes. We invoke a sorta flanderized images of them as a device of joke/insult/argument. It doesn't mean the person who said this truly believes that all blondes and cops are just like that. Or even think this applies to their population in general.
> There's a difference.



Cops and blondes don't have actual disabilities.  It's no more ok to flanderize autistic people than it is to flanderize anyone for having a disability or severe disadvantage in life.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 11, 2013)

Nah. I'm okay with it if he calls you a retard. Autism is actually too realistic.
No hard feelings, bro. It's nothing personal.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 11, 2013)

Again, what's the difference?
Do "autistic" people deserve more rights than anyone else?
Nah, you're just too sensitive here.

The word "autism" get thrown around here a lot and generally serve as a stronger variation of "retard".
Yes, it's referring to an actual disability but so does almost every other insult.
That's their original point.
To verbally hurt people with such comparisons.
You apparently never thought about this before.

It isn't nice?
No shit Sherlock!
That's why they're called insults.

You have to grow a thicker skin and actually look behind the words.
The issue is not "what" you read, but "how" and "why".
Words and such only make up 7% of our communication.
Some researchers suspect it's even less.
More than 90% of it is the context itself.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 11, 2013)

^That.
/10.


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Again, what's the difference?
> Do "autistic" people deserve more rights than anyone else?
> Nah, you're just too sensitive here.
> 
> ...



First of all, I don't think it's about "rights".  It's about being sensitive, yes, and I don't think it's being too sensitive.  Using real people groups, especially groups at either a natural or social disadvantage, is not acceptable IMO.  You are implying that that people group is lowly enough to be worth using as an insult.  It's sort of ok with "cops and blondes", because in those cases the _stereotype_ is being used in a derogatory sense rather than any real idea of what cops and blondes are like.  With autism, there's no stereotype being used, you are using the normal perception of autistic people as an insult.  And that's wrong.

Secondly, are you saying that insults, or more clearly, "verbally hurting people" by comparisons is _ok_?  Isn't that, you know, against forum rules?  Rules you are supposed to enforce as a mod, not undermine?


----------



## TehChron (Oct 11, 2013)

Oman said:


> "Retard" used to be about as insensitive as inferring someone is autistic, because it was a blanket term used to describe people with severe mental disabilities.  Nowadays, probably because of its wide original meaning, it's come to mean a generally unintelligent person, though it's still pretty insensitive to say.  Autism was and is still a very specific kind of mental disability.
> 
> But I don't think he was going for the meaning of "retard".  That is more of a direct insult to someone's intelligence; "autism" comes with connotation of being oblivious or single-minded against reason.  It was still in very poor taste.
> 
> ...



Oh, boo hoo.

Ive got a ton of mental issues, not even limited to Asperger's, and you dont see me being half as thin skinned as you're being whenever someone throws out a term like that half-jokingly.

Get that stick out of your ass, already.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 11, 2013)

@Oman: You clearly haven't thought this through, it seems.
Jokes and insults referring to autists are not stereotyped?
Where do you even live?
I want to get there because it must be a pretty nice and sheltered place.
I might even be able to live my life in peace there.

Seriously, you don't have a faintest gasp of this issue.
Just continue your white knighting crusade about something you understand poorly.


----------



## TehChron (Oct 11, 2013)

Oman said:


> First of all, I don't think it's about "rights".  It's about being sensitive, yes, and I don't think it's being too sensitive.  Using real people groups, especially groups at either a natural or social disadvantage, is not acceptable IMO.  You are implying that that people group is lowly enough to be worth using as an insult.  It's sort of ok with "cops and blondes", because in those cases the _stereotype_ is being used in a derogatory sense rather than any real idea of what cops and blondes are like.  With autism, there's no stereotype being used, you are using the normal perception of autistic people as an insult.  And that's wrong.
> 
> Secondly, are you saying that insults, or more clearly, "verbally hurting people" by comparisons is _ok_?  Isn't that, you know, against forum rules?  Rules you are supposed to enforce as a mod, not undermine?



Stop being such a little bitch.

Hes not saying its "alright". He's saying "it happens and heres why"

So deal with it.


----------



## Shiorin (Oct 11, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> On the other hand we explicitly DON'T calculate force and such because it's reliant on elements that fluctuate too much in fiction.


Yes, velocity is easier to approximate in context than acceleration. Assuming constant acceleration you can solve for it from  but as long as the time frame is known the velocity derived from it taken into kinetic energy gives a better picture of the author's intent.


Oman said:


> First of all, I don't think it's about "rights".  It's about being sensitive, yes, and I don't think it's being too sensitive.


If you're wrong, someone will correct you. If that offends you, try not to be wrong next time. Harsh lesson, but most people learn it - in the corporate world, in academics, or right here in the OBD.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 11, 2013)

Indeed, it isn't "alright" to insult anyone.
But it happens.
By the metric ton.
This world isn't just roses and rainbows.
And we certainly not make a special case for any group.
Be it nationality, ethnicity, skin or hair color, occupation or even various disabilities.
Cruelty is there almost equally.

I would call you naive if you'd be protesting against any insult but somehow you think that referring to "autists" or other mentally disabled people is evil and unacceptable while insulting the intelligence of cops and blondes is suddenly alright.
That's being stupid with a double standard.

It's never just "alright" to insult people.
But there are varying magnitudes.
Again, context.
Try to read and think instead of just putting words together.


----------



## Ramius (Oct 11, 2013)

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 11, 2013)

^That was a wise decision, Angelerator.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a little brother with Asperger's syndrome, he doesn't act nearly this sensitive about being insulted. If you get offended by being called Autistic, the internet is not for you.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 11, 2013)

Cookie Puss.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 11, 2013)

If you want to convert all the energy calcs into force, go ahead, but you better start now because it will take a while. You're talking hundreds of calculations here. Although imo really force is mainly more relevent to durablity than dc, because the force you feel is often related more to your own dimensions.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 11, 2013)

>get called autistic
>proceed to be autistic about it


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't think this discussion is going anywhere other than down the drain, so I'll drop the whole autism thing.  I still find it ridiculous that a mod of all people is essentially justifying a member insulting another member.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 11, 2013)

Oman said:


> I don't think this discussion is going anywhere other than down the drain, so I'll drop the whole autism thing.  I still find it ridiculous that a mod of all people is essentially justifying a member insulting another member.



Grow up pls


----------



## TehChron (Oct 11, 2013)

Oman said:


> I don't think this discussion is going anywhere other than down the drain, so I'll drop the whole autism thing.  I still find it ridiculous that a mod of all people is essentially justifying a member insulting another member.


I just cant comprehend the lengths people will go to justify themselves.

Its certainly not a lack of reading comprehension, its out and out denial on your part.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 11, 2013)

Oman, I support you.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please grow a dick....or two. Whichever suits you


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 11, 2013)

leigt lel


----------



## Ramius (Oct 11, 2013)

Can we just lock this thread please? The outcome of the match is clear, rest is just off topic and Meta-dome related stuff. It doesn't look good so far and it's not heading towards any better direction.


----------



## TehChron (Oct 11, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> leigt lel



lack of balls confirmed


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> leigt lel







Angelator said:


> Can we just lock this thread please? The outcome of the match is clear, rest is just off topic and Meta-dome related stuff. It doesn't look good so far and it's not heading towards any better direction.



I second this, willyvereb could at least do that much.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 11, 2013)

Again, I would like to highlight that there are differences between "this" and "that" insult.
If somebody just call you a retard out of spite then that's it.
You probably did something stupid or that person is just too emotional at the moment.

If the tough guy on the street always call you "Hey retard!" then that's bullying.
He's out to hurt you.

If somebody makes up a long list of reasons and starts a whole crusade to prove why are you retarded then that's an attack against your existence.

A few examples on what kind of "magnitude" I meant.


As a moderator my job is to keep the discussion civil as much as possible.
Not to shelter people.
I do help somebody when there's an issue but don't mistake me with your mother.
I'm watching over the forum, not specifically you or anyone else.
I act when a conversation gets out of hand.
But don't think I would shield people from every little insult.
That's not my job neither within my capacity.


----------



## TehChron (Oct 11, 2013)

Oman said:


> I second this, willyvereb could at least do that much.



>Gets insulted
>White knights those with mental disabilities
>Gets called out by everyone, including those with said disabilities and family members with said disabilities
>Plays the victim
>Sends an amusingly bitter PM to Dartg when she points out the irony of his actions
>Continues to play the victim

Man, you are steeped in such denial its incredible.

What you suffer from is a woeful lack of perspective.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 11, 2013)

But yeah, I think this discussion went on for long enough.
So if no one has any objection then I can just lock this thread.


----------

